# Young Couple Hoping To Make The Big Move.



## jacobsmummy (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi everyone.. Looking for some advice.
Me and my Fiance are a young couple, 24 & 26 with a young boy coming 2. 
I have always wanted to move to Cyprus with my parents growing up but hiccups occurred and unfortunately my mum wasn't able to carry on with it. So now as an adult i want to do it for my family and hopefully give my son and possibly other children the life i dreamt of having. 
I would be looking to move in around the Paralimni area or there about.. not sure exactly where I begin to look or what to do having no previous knowledge. Do i straight away look to buying or start of on a rental. Also hows the job market at the minute? Really hope one you nice folk could get back and start helping us along the way.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

A difficult question to answer as a lot depends on what type of work you are after, there appears to be plenty of seasonal bar and hotel work available but these are usually low paid and quite often for this type of work a second language is a prerequisite, employment periods normally run from around April to October, so depending on social fund payments you may be entitled to unemployment benefit for the remaining months.
To have any sort of life here I would expect both you and your partner would have to work but then you will have child care payments to find and play school type facilities are scarce as most Cypriot families are large and there's always a grandparent to help out.
My suggestion would be to come over for a holiday and look around, don't depend on email enquiries for work as these are rarely replied to as most businesses prefer face to face communication.
I don't want to put a damper on your dreams but I have heard many stories of young families coming out here failing and having to return to their homeland penniless, but if you are lucky enough to have sufficient funds available and willing to take a risk then give it a go, but I would really advise you to keep an 'escape fund' available just in case it doesn't work out for you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jacobsmummy said:


> Hi everyone.. Looking for some advice.
> Me and my Fiance are a young couple, 24 & 26 with a young boy coming 2.
> I have always wanted to move to Cyprus with my parents growing up but hiccups occurred and unfortunately my mum wasn't able to carry on with it. So now as an adult i want to do it for my family and hopefully give my son and possibly other children the life i dreamt of having.
> I would be looking to move in around the Paralimni area or there about.. not sure exactly where I begin to look or what to do having no previous knowledge. Do i straight away look to buying or start of on a rental. Also hows the job market at the minute? Really hope one you nice folk could get back and start helping us along the way.


I would certainly not advise buying immediately. Give yourself time to make sure that things work out for you here before looking at purchasing a property.
Many young families find it hard to make ends meet here and it would be a disaster if you bought and then ended up having to return to the UK after a year or two and struggled to sell.

Veronica


----------



## sunshine25 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi, myself and my partner (both in our late 20’s) are seriously considering a move to Cyprus too. Are you any nearer in your decision to move? We have been looking at jobs, I am not too keen on seasonal bar/hotel work, wanting something more permanent and year round. 

Any update from yourselves would be great to hear 🙂


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

sunshine25 said:


> Hi, myself and my partner (both in our late 20’s) are seriously considering a move to Cyprus too. Are you any nearer in your decision to move? We have been looking at jobs, *I am not too keen on seasonal bar/hotel work*, wanting something more permanent and year round.
> 
> Any update from yourselves would be great to hear 🙂


Unfortunately, unless you are fluent in the Greek language and/or have a specific skill set which is in short supply, jobs in the hospitality/service/tourist industry are very much the ‘norm’ for those who wish to relocate and work here for a living. Clearly, such work tends to be hard, seasonal, based on minimum pay and often attracts very long working hours. 

Most professionals, teachers, civil servants and office workers are understandably Cypriot or Greek. The construction industry, whilst slowly recovering, is a long way from actively recruiting. There are few or no industrial jobs available here, although the offshore gas industry is about to take off big style and has led to an influx of Israeli specialists. 

You should be aware that around 73% of all jobs in Cyprus are in the service industry, 22% in industry and 5% in agriculture, so the chances of not working in the service sector are against you unless, as previously stated, you speak fluent Greek, offer a specific skill set or become self employed.

Sorry if this all seems a little blunt, but I believe that being forewarned is necessary in making such life changing decisions.

I wish you well in whatever you decide to do.


----------

